# Maya (Female 4 Months Old) From Turkey :@)



## forevermore (Aug 23, 2012)

Hı everybody. Nice forum and nice community. I wanna share the pictures of my pit bull. Please comment us )

Best wishes from Ankara


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to GP  pretty girl you have!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to GP she is absolutely adorable.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love love love love love!!!


----------



## forevermore (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks boys ) Loves from Turkey. I'm happy for your comments


----------



## forevermore (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## forevermore (Aug 23, 2012)

Boys, we have a problem. Once of Maya's ear has dropped to the front, the other one is normal,like you've seen on the photos... No fight, no bitting, no kicking ( Is it normal, in future will they be same, or different...


----------



## forevermore (Aug 23, 2012)

is this a problem?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Correction we are all women  that have posted so far. There's no guarantee on their own if they will match.

Heres a post with a link showing how to set her ears to be rose(normal ear).

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

What a cutie!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## forevermore (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks. please help about her ears. must i have blind or glue them?


----------

